# Baby girl mucus and blood- no recognizable poo



## emear (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok, I have a 3 day old kid who cannot use her back legs. She was fine her first day of life, drinking, standing, hanging out with mom and her brother, etc- all seemed normal. Second day, she lost the use of her back legs. I found her out in the sun and moved her into the shade until I had a chance to visit the vet. We saw the vet, we got probios, I'm bottle feeding her and we are giving her injections of antibiotics twice a day. She seems slightly better today...she can stand but not walk yet.

SO here is the real issue. I was concerned that she hadn't been pooping so I gave her an enema last night and all that came out was a small wad of mucus tinged with bright red blood. This morning she pooped, it seemed difficult for her and it was hard and dark (maybe her first poop??? I don't know her pooping history from day 1) definitely not yellow and there was some blood in it. Gave her another enema tonight and just yellow-ish mucus with a tinge of blood came dripping out- very liquid-y. 

Any ideas if this is life threatening and if there is anything else we should do? My other bottle baby died today so I'd hate to lose her too!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

sounds like she needs Bo-se not antibiotics unless she's running a fever. Bo-se will help her legs. 

I have no clue as the other issue..hopefully someone else will


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So she could walk the 1st day with no problems?
If so... and with the blood in her stool and losing use of her back legs....almost sounds like... the baby was slammed hard... by an adult.....  she may of gotten really hurt.... Did the vet xray her at all? ........ I am so sorry... she is not acting right.... :hug: 
First poo is really Dark poo...it is the plug... in which is very normal ...it is the blood that isn't normal.... then comes the yellow poo (colostrum) but there should be any blood.... does your vet know of the blood.. ?  :hug: 

I am sorry about your other bottle baby....  :hug:


----------



## emear (Aug 1, 2010)

I noticed the blood after the trip to the vet. And she did get Bo-Se at the vet for insurance but the vet thought it was floppy kid.

I am embarrassed to say this, because it is awful herd management, but the baby goat does have an super jealous older brother (last season's baby) I seriously hope he didn't head-butt her. 

However, I am just not sure that is what it is. She doesn't seem to be in pain except when I shoot water up her bum. BTW- she had lots of gas after her last feeding and her tummy feels bloated- to prevent this- is it better to tube or bottle feed? Or does it not matter?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I noticed the blood after the trip to the vet. And she did get Bo-Se at the vet for insurance but the vet thought it was floppy kid.


 If you think it needs to be mentioned... tell your vet....



> I am embarrassed to say this, because it is awful herd management, but the baby goat does have an super jealous older brother (last season's baby) I seriously hope he didn't head-butt her.


 It isn't awful herd management...accidents ect happens....don't feel that way.... anytime you take your goat to a vet... tell him/her... every symptom involved.... :hug:



> However, I am just not sure that is what it is. She doesn't seem to be in pain except when I shoot water up her bum. BTW- she had lots of gas after her last feeding and her tummy feels bloated- to prevent this- is it better to tube or bottle feed? Or does it not matter?


 As for pain...sometimes you can't tell....
With bottle feeding.... she can control how much air goes in....oppose to tubing..... but... if you have to tube do so...if she won't take the bottle.... maybe give a little baking soda....

When you are giving the enema... how are you giving it?
don't insert anything to far in.... as it can puncture her internally...this can cause bleeding....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Your babie's legs should kick into gear within a couple days especially after the BoSe.
Does she have a sloshy belly after she eats? Did the vet explain why he/she thought it could be Floppy Kid? Did you get any special instructions for that?
Was the birthing normal?
As per Pam, a little baking soda in her bottle will help with bloat. Like a pinch.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

IF it is Floppy Kid, she will be sort of crossing her rear legs & not putting much weight on them.
It is different than just the normal first few days of them finding their legs.
Your vet should have sold you some thiamine if you dont already have some.
I had to deal with it a few months back.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

The blood in the poop is probably from irritation, babies are really sensitive, however if it keeps up, it could be something serious, like ecoli or something. Definitely want to keep a close eye on her.


----------



## emear (Aug 1, 2010)

She pooped! Of course it was right in my lap! Just a little, but, enough for me to stop being so worried. Thanks for the support.

nancy d - that sounds exactly like her problem. I'll try to get my hands on some thiamine. Do you mix the baking soda with the milk?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Great job on the poopies!! What a relief!

Please ask your vet about Floppy Kid. The phone call is free.

If it really is FKS you are going to have to take milk away for 3 days.
You are going have to get some 50% Dextrose as well. Feed store carries it.
Give her thiamine pepto & pen g all oral, I mixed 2cc pen & 5ccPepto, followed by a bottle of Bounce Back an hour later w/10cc Dextrose in same bottle with probious & a pinch of sodium bicarb.
Make sure you get the correct dosage on the thiamine I was told no more than 1cc max for the strength I have & this was a Boer kid.

Treat her for 3 days of the thiamine pepto & penecillan, followed by the electrolytes Dex probious & sodium bicarb an hour later. NO MILK until day 4.
Give her all the electrolyte water she can take.

Please keep us posted we're rootin for her.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The above info was from my mentor. Its a combination of what she, Sue Reith & Coni Ross does.


----------



## emear (Aug 1, 2010)

Fingers crossed, it looks like she might just make it! :leap: (hope i didn't just jinx it). She is climbing stairs and trying to play a little. What a relief. I'll keep doing as suggested. Thanks for the support! We have an out of town wedding this weekend and it looks like we'll have to put her in a crate and bring her with us so she can keep getting all our TLC.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:leap:  :thumb: :hug: ray: great news... :greengrin:


----------

